# sheep tractors?



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Are sheep tractors a practical way to raise sheep?

We are trying to decide between a tractor we move or as a second choice using fencing panels (or something like them) and pre-position metal fence posts so we can move the panels to move the sheep. We don't really want to invest in permanent fencing unless we have to. DH's job is constantly trying to get him to transfer to a new location. We don't feel it is financially responsible to build fencing we might not use for long. 

We only want to raise sheep from bottle babies/weaned to butcher size rather than a continuous flock. We will try getting the old toes wet first and see how it goes.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I had a small free standign pen that I moved around for 3 lambs, but if it had to be much bigger (and the three did out grow mine) I'd go with fence pannels, or some people (not me ) have luck with electronet.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply> 
I have heard and read about electronet, but am hesitant to use it due to my son - I don't want him to get zapped with it - and he will be in the pen with the sheep - guaranteed. 

I was in the goat forum and someone there uses several of the panels to make a round pen. I might try that. I don't want to be trying to put fence posts in or pull them out of the ground in July and August!


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

How does one go about making a sheep tractor and what does it look like. I am thinking for grazing just a few of my sheep by a road instead of having to mow. If it was something one person could move that would be useful. I use electronet, but just in case one were to get out the traffic is fast , I'd rather be safe and have something inescapeable.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Wendle, we picked up a couple of 16' hog panels for the pig, cut them in half and have an 8x8 easily moved pen. Only problem with it is size; it'd be fine for one lamb but certainly not two, and there's no cover. I suspect you could make it bigger, as these panels are pretty light weight, I just haven't got anything that would carry a 16 footer home


----------



## FreeRanger (Jul 20, 2005)

Why can't your son get zapped?

Children (and adults) have been zapped since the invention of electricity. They quickly learn to stay away until the fence is turned off. The old style fence chargers used by dairy/cattle farmers gave a steady shock. The new low impedence chargers give very short quick shocks. I have never heard of anyone getting hurt from a casual touch. Heck (more than once) I have been shocked hard to the top of my head by the main bare wire line when bending down to fix some woven wire fencing. Probably +20,000 volts (5 joule charger) which dropped me to the ground but I got right back up.

Electronet wires are soo small that they can't carry very much current (current kills not voltage). Electronet is the way to go if you only want to move them around alot and take down for the season. For a few lambs (with no ewes or rams) you don't need a large charger like my 5 joule model, get a small one. the lambs will quickly learn not to touch the fence. As long as you keep moving them to new grass they won't bother jumping it. Of course if the grasss runs out then they will jump out to get some food. Wouldn't you?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree with FreeRanger. Electronet isn't going to fry your son. It doesn't carry a heavy charge. It won't kill a little lamb with all four feet grounded. And, you clip it with an aligator clip to a wire, so you son can just unclip the fence when he wants to climb over it. I've been zapped a few times. It hasn't killed me, but I do pay more attention.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

FreeRanger said:


> Why can't your son get zapped?
> 
> He can - I just don't want him to - he is six. If he were 10 or 12 - maybe. Right now, I am not sure he could unlatch a fence - he can't do the coop or the nesting boxes. I have been zapped too. And it is a good lesson, however, the wire I touched was loose and I managed to get it wrapped around my leg trying to get away. Not a good experience for a six yr old just trying to do her chores. Don't think I can do electric fence. It makes me a bit nervous.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

kesoaps said:


> Wendle, we picked up a couple of 16' hog panels for the pig, cut them in half and have an 8x8 easily moved pen. Only problem with it is size; it'd be fine for one lamb but certainly not two, and there's no cover. I suspect you could make it bigger, as these panels are pretty light weight, I just haven't got anything that would carry a 16 footer home


do you not have a truck??


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

I don't blame you for being protective of your son. This is exactly why I don't use eletronet fencing. We have four small children and I have found that it is safer to set up temp pens using combo or hog panels. Also - a little trick with them is when you set them up if you set them up in a circle they are self supporting and chances are you won't have to use any posts.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

What I use as a quarentine pen, and that might just work as a sheep tractor for two, is a 10x10 dog kennel I got used for $20 (Yes, that was a great deal!). I then arched a pair of cattle panels over it, and tarped it. Works great for me, and it's moveable with two people, although of course, four is easier. Something similar with the cattle panels would be bigger, of course.

You can move cattle panels in a regular pick-up by curving them into a horseshoe shape. I slide in one end of several, and then secure them, before arching them and putting the other end in. Then I secure that. Two people is best...if those things sproing out, they bite hard! But they'll be fine when you unload, the curve isn't permanent.

Meg


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey, thanks all - this has been great. I was going to use cattle/hog panels but the circle idea might work out better. The ground gets so hard here in the summer, that I thought about presetting the posts all over the field, then just moving the panels from post to post.

I think the circle will work just fine! I have a way to carry home panels - we have a trailer and we bowed them down and I guess I didn't realize they were that much of a problem. I just drove them home and didn't even think about it.


----------

